# Need Urgent Clarification!!! Hbd



## Mqc1298 (Sep 28, 2019)

I need help with understanding the issue of why is John G. Jones considered bogus but everything I’ve read (on google, please don’t chew me out to bad) has him as a legitimate mason who helped start the Scottish Rite.. I may be wrong but it’s all so confusing.. I see the animosity with PHA, but can’t find much from Mainstream POV.. Can someone please give me a much simpler understanding of it all..


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 29, 2019)

Come talk to the  folks at https://www.facebook.com/groups/1782165212004449/?ref=share


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2019)

Mqc1298 said:


> I need help with understanding the issue of why is John G. Jones considered bogus but everything I’ve read (on google, please don’t chew me out to bad) has him as a legitimate mason who helped start the Scottish Rite.. I may be wrong but it’s all so confusing.. I see the animosity with PHA, but can’t find much from Mainstream POV.. Can someone please give me a much simpler understanding of it all..


Animosity ? Not from me - I am proud of my Price Hall Brothers !

This might help
https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/we-are-not-all-brothers.20377/


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 30, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Animosity ? Not from me - I am proud of my Price Hall Brothers !
> 
> This might help
> https://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/we-are-not-all-brothers.20377/


John G Jones is not PHA masonry. It is illegitimate.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 1, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> John G Jones is not PHA masonry. It is illegitimate.


Is "PHA" always going to be used to describe an illegitimate body ?


----------



## Winter (Oct 1, 2019)

PHA isn't illegitimate but it appears Mr. Jones became so. I think most of us here have always been very supportive of PHA. But after doing some reading on John G. Jones I can see why he is viewed in such a negative light. Despite a laudable early Masonic career it looks like he took an odd turn. Setting up clandestine Lodges, conferring degrees to people without a petition being submitted to a regular Lodge. There appears to be a long list of his clandestine activity. I'm sure there are two sides to this story, but it definitely appears that he became a clandestine mason. Not to confuse him with regular PHA Freemasonry who are not irregular or clandestine.  

Transmitted via R5 astromech using Tapatalk Galactic


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 1, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Is "PHA" always going to be used to describe an illegitimate body ?


As noted by our colleague, PHA is legitimate. John G Jones GLs are illegitimate.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 1, 2019)

Bloke said:


> Is "PHA" always going to be used to describe an illegitimate body ?




Bloke:  I believe the OP's reference to "animosity with PHA"  is describing the legitimate PHA GLs being firmly against the illegitimate John G Jones GLs, not any animosity between PHL and other regular GLs.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 1, 2019)

Winter said:


> PHA isn't illegitimate but it appears Mr. Jones became so. I think most of us here have always been very supportive of PHA. But after doing some reading on John G. Jones I can see why he is viewed in such a negative light. Despite a laudable early Masonic career it looks like he took an odd turn. Setting up clandestine Lodges, conferring degrees to people without a petition being submitted to a regular Lodge. There appears to be a long list of his clandestine activity. I'm sure there are two sides to this story, but it definitely appears that he became a clandestine mason. Not to confuse him with regular PHA Freemasonry who are not irregular or clandestine.


Yeah, I've read up quite a bit on this matter your view certainly seems correct in my opinion.


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 1, 2019)

Keith C said:


> Bloke:  I believe the OP's reference to "animosity with PHA"  is describing the legitimate PHA GLs being firmly against the illegitimate John G Jones GLs, not any animosity between PHL and other regular GLs.


That’s correct.. I’ve read The Phylaxis page by page, but I can find nothing from a mainstream POV..


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 1, 2019)

Mqc1298 said:


> That’s correct.. I’ve read The Phylaxis page by page, but I can find nothing from a mainstream POV..


Regarding what?


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 1, 2019)

One thing to note, John G Jones is credited for helping start up AEAONMS (Ancient Egyptian Arabic Order Nobles Mystic Shrine ) in other words the Prince Hall Shriners. I am not familiar with him starting the “Consistory” you are speaking of. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Dontrell Stroman (Oct 1, 2019)

John G Jones was a Expelled Freemason whom after being banned from all regular and recognized jurisdictions went and started his own lodges/ grand lodges.


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 5, 2019)

Travelling Man91 said:


> One thing to note, John G Jones is credited for helping start up AEAONMS (Ancient Egyptian Arabic Order Nobles Mystic Shrine ) in other words the Prince Hall Shriners. I am not familiar with him starting the “Consistory” you are speaking of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


My apologies, I misspoke on the proper name.


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 5, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Regarding what?


Their views on John G. Jones. I’m asking for that specifically because I was looking for an objective POV..


----------



## Youcef (Oct 5, 2019)

Hi I'm now


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 5, 2019)

Mqc1298 said:


> Their views on John G. Jones. I’m asking for that specifically because I was looking for an objective POV..


It’s an irregular group. Except for CA, there are only two regular GLs in each state: the SGL and the PHA GL.


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 5, 2019)

Youcef said:


> Hi I'm now


Better than later!!!!


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 5, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> It’s an irregular group. Except for CA, there are only two regular GLs in each state: the SGL and the PHA GL.


Ok thanks!!! Time to look for a lodge for healing then.. Kind of excited though..


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 5, 2019)

Mqc1298 said:


> Ok thanks!!! Time to look for a lodge for healing then.. Kind of excited though..


There are some good folk down there in the two GLs.


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 5, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> There are some good folk down there in the two GLs.


There’s a mainstream lodge about 2 miles from my house but I’m kind of concerned about a Gate City Redux or getting a black ball.. I’ll have to research the closest PH lodge..


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 6, 2019)

Mqc1298 said:


> There’s a mainstream lodge about 2 miles from my house but I’m kind of concerned about a Gate City Redux or getting a black ball.. I’ll have to research the closest PH lodge..


I won’t gain say your concern. Is there a PHA near you?


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 6, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> I won’t gain say your concern. Is there a PHA near you?


It’s about 10 miles from me..


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 6, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> I won’t gain say your concern. Is there a PHA near you?


Gain Say??


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 6, 2019)

Mqc1298 said:


> Gain Say??


I won’t disagree.


----------



## Mqc1298 (Oct 6, 2019)

Aww.. Duly noted...


----------

